# Stihl BG86 Service Manual



## DarkDiamond (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello,
Does anyone have a service manual for this blower? (bg86)

Thanks!


----------



## DarkDiamond (Mar 8, 2017)

I was just sent one by a fellow forum member. 

Thanks!


----------



## johnwalt (Aug 6, 2017)

Can you please send one to me?


DarkDiamond said:


> I was just sent one by a fellow forum member.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ray benson (Sep 3, 2017)

johnwalt said:


> Can you please send one to me?


Check your inbox


----------



## johnwalt (Sep 4, 2017)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


Thank you Ray!


----------



## iRideKTM (Sep 14, 2017)

Can I get a copy as well?


----------



## ray benson (Sep 14, 2017)

iRideKTM said:


> Can I get a copy as well?


Check your inbox


----------



## MrrDan (Oct 27, 2017)

I actually just blew up my bg86, can I get a copy to help with the rebuild?


----------



## ray benson (Oct 27, 2017)

MrrDan said:


> I actually just blew up my bg86, can I get a copy to help with the rebuild?


Check your inbox


----------



## M5Pilot (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi Ray was wondering if I could get a copy?
Thanks, Bill


----------



## ray benson (Dec 4, 2017)

M5Pilot said:


> Hi Ray was wondering if I could get a copy?
> Thanks, Bill


Check your inbox


----------



## Roger Thomas (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi guys first post and a begging one at that !! could I get a copy please ?


----------



## ray benson (Apr 4, 2018)

Roger Thomas said:


> Hi guys first post and a begging one at that !! could I get a copy please ?


Check your inbox


----------



## jeffp_032056 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi Ray. New user and am looking for the service manual for the BG86CE. Are you still sending them out? If so thanks in advance. 

Jeff


----------



## ray benson (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffp_032056 said:


> Hi Ray. New user and am looking for the service manual for the BG86CE.
> 
> Jeff


Check your inbox


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffp_032056 said:


> Hi Ray. New user and am looking for the service manual for the BG86CE. Are you still sending them out? If so thanks in advance.
> 
> Jeff


Whats wrong with it I had trouble with my new one?


----------



## jeffp_032056 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## jeffp_032056 (Feb 25, 2019)

Just getting ready to buy one and I like to get familiar with things beforehand. Have you had problems?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffp_032056 said:


> Just getting ready to buy one and I like to get familiar with things beforehand. Have you had problems?


Coil crapped out in a few months dealer replaced it under warranty. These things really run lean from the factory.IDK


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

Ask about extended warranty and see what they offer.


----------



## jeffp_032056 (Feb 25, 2019)

If you buy a 6-pack of oil you get a 2 year warranty.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 25, 2019)

jeffp_032056 said:


> If you buy a 6-pack of oil you get a 2 year warranty.


Then I would.


----------



## Rander483 (Aug 21, 2019)

Could I get a copy of the BG86 Manuel? Thanks


----------



## ray benson (Sep 5, 2019)

Rander483 said:


> Could I get a copy of the BG86 Manuel? Thanks


Check your inbox


----------



## Emorris191145 (Apr 22, 2020)

ray benson said:


> Check your inbox


Hi Ray, I was wondering if you could send mne a copy to the stihl BG86C blower also, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 22, 2020)

Emorris191145 said:


> Hi Ray, I was wondering if you could send mne a copy to the stihl BG86C blower also, I'd appreciate it.


Check your inbox


----------

